# Look at the paint on this thing.



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

This has to be my all time favorite paint schemes of all time. I'm not really a green person but this has me drooling. Has anyone ever seen this same scheme before?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290442392052&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Meh. I don't like the colors, but the head lugs are sweet!


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I think it's gorgeous. Never have seen a paint scheme like that...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

High Gear said:


> This has to be my all time favorite paint schemes of all time. I'm not really a green person but this has me drooling. Has anyone ever seen this same scheme before?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290442392052&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Something like that sold on ebay a couple of months ago, maybe even 6 months ago. This one was my frame size, the other was not. I like the scheme. I just do not like green. If it were done in red, I might have been all over it.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Spectacular.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Beautiful color. . .*

Too bad colnagos look like crap now. Horrible paint jobs on the new bikes.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

QQUIKM3 said:


> Too bad colnagos look like crap now. Horrible paint jobs on the new bikes.


I took a look at their web site and your right. They look like any other offering and don't stand out like they use to. Even the steel Master X Light below.


----------

